# got me a nice one last night !



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Here piggy piggy piggy,Nice one!!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

chunk a chunk 

Length? weight?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

i caught it somewhere between calif and new york.. actually it was a new place i tried and man was it on fire . it was south side liebs . not saying anymore ...


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

well didnt have tape on me to find out but was longer then 21.5" which another guy caught . i just figure if its so small i gotta measure its noth worth keeping .


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

been in that situation without a tape and a little tip I got off here was to cut a piece of line the length of the fish then measure it (line) when you get home, nifty little trick .


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

im not to worried about how long it was . i know there always one bigger out there . now if it was a monster like 28+ inches i would measure ever last bit of it .


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice pig man! That thing is a fatty!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

South side of Liebs? Can you tell me which rock you were standing near?  Nice fish.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

just follow the path through the field . thats it no more info for you .


----------



## Saugeyeaddict (Oct 22, 2011)

Beauty- glad someone's catching them out of BL. I thought it was fished out!


----------



## onAyak (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice fish!!! Hopefully it'll be nice tomorrow and we can find a couple of those


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Great looking fish.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Another tip is too put it parralel to a pole and take a pic and then measure the length of the pole where it touched.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

well i dont think i will be making it out on the yak tomorrow .but might be able to still get out a little . i got my limit tonight with the help of 1 fish from a buddy.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats on fish. Got 5 tonight but found the crappies 40+ legal crappies with 15 i kept over 10". Largest 13 1/4" couple more in 12" range man they were hungry.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

nice nice nice..man south side liebs is on fire .


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

i followed yak on through the weeds and grass at leibs and holy moly was it worth it


----------



## sir fishalot (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats guys; are the fish pics for yak and stratos the same fish or did you guys catch 12.look awesome;giving me the itch.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Real nice fish you two. Dark of the moon time period. 2 throw backs then a 18, maybe 19 incher just at dark. Was a good boy and went home for dinner.


----------



## Saugeyeaddict (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice! Those fish are all fat! How late we're u guys out?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

i was there from 5-1030 yak was about 630- 11


----------



## Saugeyeaddict (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks! I wouldn't mind meeting up with you guys sometime.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

there was 12 eyes all . stratos had a really nice one on just to shore but lost it ..he didnt know it was already that close to shore and pulled just little to hard lol!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice job fellas! I only stayed out for a couple hrs(got there around midnight) an picked off two about ten minutes before i had leave. they were twins right at 18 inches. Actually started seeing nice fish busting shad as i had to leave.............. southside of liebs huh? Gonna have to try it out soon.

Got mine on clown hj #12, again speed up my retrieve and would hit them on a short pause. Gonna get back out sunday night, and try for that biggun again.

Derek im not getting text at all and hopefully i can start getting phone calls after i charge my phone fully. Quit working on way to lake and has been stuck on one screen since then.

LOL oh and travis heard you had to play catch up on derek most of the night!


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

i came with all the wrong lures lol..i wasnt able to bang bottom like everyone else but i fixed that issue right after derek left . i got few more after he left .. i think im going to go buy some new lures today .


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I was at Northshore for from 9:30-11:00 last night with no bites. I guess I should have hit Liebs. Glad you guys caught some.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

yak-on, did you catch or recieve those few more after he left?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

i catch all my fish


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

My mistake. Guess I just thought it was strange that 2 guys with the "wrong lures" would be upset with 6 fish each. I only ended up with four, maybe just jealous.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

yak-on said:


> well i dont think i will be making it out on the yak tomorrow .but might be able to still get out a little . i got my limit tonight with the help of 1 fish from a buddy.


So you catch all your fish?!?!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i didnt catch squat but i am learning the fine art of stickbaits. to put it mildly i suck at using them but with some good tips from an ogf member and non ogf member the other night i hope i can start landing a few on something other than jigs. there are people i have seen let people catch some fish for there limit or help them catch bigger ones to make there stringer look good and then post pics on here of them. i have seen this over the last couple years and it just makes me laugh and them people that do it i have learned who not to believe what they say. if you need a few fish its fine in my opinion but dont go showing them off that you caught them all and lead people to believe you caught them.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Yak has donated me a fish or 2 in the past.. i was just glad to be on em..


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

seems iget out to early to catch you guys or the eyes, i did manage 1 lm, dropped one an felt the tick of another, watched aguy catch some crappie an gills, he had aname for the small jig he was useing which eludes me right now. odds are ill be out today, this afternoon fish acple hrs after sunset an hope for the best. MERRY XMAS all


----------

